

Bookmark Manager for Google Chrome Released - dz0ny
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-manager/gmlllbghnfkpflemihljekbapjopfjik

======
X-combinator
It works great, but if you don't allow this to operate in incognito windows
there is no way to bookmark webpages easily, unfortunately! Google needs to
fix that bug.

